# localisation adresse IP



## Piment_zoizo (18 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous

Dites moi, c'est normal que mon mac est localisé à Paris?
Je vous explique, en essayant de faire une modification de mon ID Apple, j'ai dû taper un code (authentification à deux facteurs) qui s'est affiché sur mon iPhone. Et sur l'écran du iPhone, il m'a été affiché en premier lieu : "Votre identifiant Apple est utilisé pour se connecter à un appareil près de Paris, Ile de France" - déjà ça me parait bizarre, machinalement je tape sur autorisé avec un peu d'appréhension, et voilà qu'il m'affiche : " Saisissez ce code de validation sur votre Mac Mini pour vous connecter " - encore bizarre !

Parce que d'une : j'habite dans le Maine et Loire (Paris c'est pas la porte à côté tout de même...)
Et de deux : je n'ai pas de Mac Mini, mais un MacBook Pro !

Alors je sèche, c'est normal ? Ca me rassure pas de savoir que je suis localisé à Paris, et qu'en plus ça confond MacBook Pro et Mac Mini ! 

Des pistes ? grave ? bizarre ? normal ? pas de chance ? lol

Merci 

Piment_zoizo


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Tu peux vérifier la liste des appareils connectés avec ton identifiant iCloud :

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205064

Aurais-tu, un jour, utilisé un Mac Mini sur lequel tu aurais rentré ton identifiant iCloud ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2016)

Si tu n'as JAMAIS utilisé de Mac mini, oui c'est inquiétant.


----------



## Piment_zoizo (18 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour.

Non j'ai jamais utilisé de Mac Mini.


----------



## Piment_zoizo (18 Novembre 2016)

Oups, pas fini le message, merci pour vos réponses @gwen @les_innommables66

Je suis allée sur l'adresse, et les appareil connecté sont mon MacBook Pro ainsi que mon iPhone 6 !
Je n'ai jamais utilisé de Mac Mini, j'en ai déjà jamais vu en vrai !

Ca m'inquiète de plus en plus... Je peux faire quelque chose pour remédier à ça ?


----------



## Piment_zoizo (18 Novembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas touché à un OSX depuis 2012, jusqu'a mon Macbook Pro il y 2 semaines ! J'utilise mon adresse gmail comme ID Apple (c'est ce que je voulais justement changer quand j'ai remarqué l'erreur), c'est peut être l'adresse GMAIL ? Mon FAI est SFR, j'ai une neuf box ... si ça peut aider.

Si je n'arrive pas à trouver d'où viennent ces erreurs, ça pose problème pour ma sécurité numérique ? je fais des achats sur mon mac, des fichiers persos, comme tout le monde a vrai dire...

Si vous avez des pistes, n'hésitez surtout pas!

Piment_zoizo


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Vérifie la liste de tes appareils de confiance :

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915

Si tu as un doute, modifie ton mot de passe iCloud et ne t'inquiète alors pas plus que ça.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## hercut (18 Novembre 2016)

N'aurais tu pas appelé ton mac, "Mac Mini" peut etre ?


----------



## Piment_zoizo (18 Novembre 2016)

Merci @les_innommables66

Mes appareils de confiances sont ok. Mon Mac et mon iPhone. Ca c'est sûre. 

Je vais modifier mon mot de passe au cas où on sait jamais. Ca me travail cette histoire... mon Mac vient du refurb c'est peut être un ancien parametrage du premier acheteur ? 

@hercut non plus. Je n'ai jamais fais mention d'un Mac Mini nul part. Et pourquoi l'aurais je fais, je n'en ai pas. ^^

Sinon je me permets de vous poser une question. Comme je vous l'ai dis, j'ai essayé de changer mon ID Apple qui est mon adresse Gmail, par mon adresse iCloud.com, du coup j'entre l'adresse iCloud.com ça charge... mais ça bouge pas. Il reste avec l'icône du chargement. J'ai zappé une étape ? 

Piment_zoizo


----------



## hercut (18 Novembre 2016)

Piment_zoizo a dit:


> @hercut non plus. Je n'ai jamais fais mention d'un Mac Mini nul part. Et pourquoi l'aurais je fais, je n'en ai pas. ^^


Je sais pas, une simple idée hein , Vu que le MBP est petit ^^



Piment_zoizo a dit:


> Sinon je me permets de vous poser une question. Comme je vous l'ai dis, j'ai essayé de changer mon ID Apple qui est mon adresse Gmail, par mon adresse iCloud.com, du coup j'entre l'adresse iCloud.com ça charge... mais ça bouge pas. Il reste avec l'icône du chargement. J'ai zappé une étape ?



Peut être souci des serveurs d'apple, tu le fais depuis qu'elle appareil ?
Si non ton adresse secondaire sur l'un et l'autre compte n'est elle pas la même ?

Ton compte icloud est déjà un compte apple, je pense qu'il n'est pas possible de fusionner les deux.
Car vu que tu as un compte apple avec ton gmail et quasiment forcement un compte apple aussi avec icloud.
Si c'est le cas il faut changer l'ID du compte icloud par un autre @.

Petit astuce avec gmail, tu as plein de mail possible avec un même mail.
Exemple, patate@gmail.com = patate@googlemail.com = patate+cequetuveux@gmail.com (fonctionne pas partout a cause du +) = pat.ate@gmail.com (autant de point et ou on veut fonctionne normalement)


----------



## Piment_zoizo (18 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir ^^

@hercut j'aurais préféré que ça soit moi qui l'est appelé Mac Mini, au moins j'aurais su d'où venait l'erreur lol

Bon je vais laisser mon ID apple comme il est. Je voulais faire de mon adresse iCloud.com mon adresse mail principal (mail pro et pour les organismes administratifs), vu que mon actuelle adresse gmail censé faire office d'adresse pro, est devenu un fourre tout. Il est plus court que le fourre tout officiel, du coup par flemme j'entrais l'adresse pro ... oui je sais c'est po bien  J'aurais aimé réorganiser tout ça en fait. Nouvelle ordi, nouvelles résolutions non? hihihi

Bon je vais aussi de ce pas changer le mot de passe de mon ID Apple, car ce "Paris" qui sort de nul part me tracasse pas mal !!! 

Si vous avez de nouvelles pistes concernant "Paris" et le fameux "Mac Mini", je suis toute ouïe !! 

Piment_zoizo


----------



## Piment_zoizo (20 Novembre 2016)

Hello !

Personne d'autre n'a d'idée ? 

Piment_zoizo 

[emoji892]


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2016)

Étrange, je viens également d'avoir un message me demandant de vérifier mes infos sur mon Mac Mini. K
J'ai bien un Mac Mini, mais je n'ai jamais activé la double vérification dessus et le numéro de vérification est apparu sur le Mac qui me demandait la vérification. Pas très sécurisé ça non plus


----------



## kasimodem (21 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Si vous utilisez gmail comme identifiant, vous pouvez vous rendre sur la page gmail.com et vérifier les activités sur le compte avec le bouton "Détails" en bas. 





Vous pouvez également vous rendre sur la page de gestion du compte et vérifier les appareils associés.


----------



## Piment_zoizo (21 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir/bonjour

Merci à tous pour votre aide ! 

Je vais voir ça dès que j'aurais a nouveau du temps ^^

Piment_zoizo


----------

